# hi i have an Eheim wet dry question



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi...
I bought a used Eheim pro wet dry filter..
Is starts out fast then slows down then speeds back up is this nornal and i can not get the wet dry.part to work any help would be muvh appreciated...
Thanks Terrance..


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I dont know anything abouf these filters, bur from experience from other filters, do you have an air pocket at the impeller?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Since you purchased it used, are you sure the filter is working properly to begin with because may be there is something wrong which is why the wet/dry is not working...can you contact the seller and ask him?


----------

